# Wii Fit League



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2009)

A few of us would like a wii fit league so we can compare scores and stuff, bit of incentive, etc.

I know you can do something to go online with your wii but the others ladies that I was chatting to are as clueless as me as to how we would do this(and we don't really want to do it anyway thanks)

So would others be interested in this?? Please show support here so we can harass mr editor


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2009)

It sounds fun! Incentive indeed!

I'm crap at being dedicated to exercise tho.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2009)

I took the fit into my mothers today so my nephew could play it. He was well chuffed  He has 9 of the 10 high scores on the football heading 
I hate that one so I doubt I'll be getting back on the score board.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2009)

I need to get back into doing it often and regularly....so this might be the push I need. .


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah definitely up for that


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 7, 2009)

So, any chance of getting fit using Wii fit? (having never tried it)


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd say I'm more toned but I dunno if I'm fitter because I'm reasonably fit anyway(imo)

I think if you went from not exercising to doing 1/2 of fit every day or so you would notice a difference.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2009)

When I started I wasn't that fit and neeed to lose some pounds. It made a huge diff. to me but I used it most mornings n evenings. Felt much fitter and it helped me lose weight.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh I'd be well up for this!

I will slay you all with my hula-skillz.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2009)

I luuuurve the hula hooping! And the boxing 

Ppsstt CM....we need to hook up in town again soon. U know? Minime keeps nagging me lol. Oh and........we have a WiiSpeak! Gawd help ya


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 8, 2009)

geminisnake said:


> I think if you went from not exercising to doing 1/2 of fit every day or so you would notice a difference.





Strumpet said:


> It made a huge diff. to me but I used it most mornings n evenings. Felt much fitter and it helped me lose weight.


Sounds cool


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

alsoknownas said:


> So, any chance of getting fit using Wii fit? (having never tried it)


Definitely. I'm aching after me and Eme had a half hour session on it last night.

It's a brilliant piece of gaming kit even if I cam crap at the hula hoops!

What other good games are there for the Wii Fit? Anyone using Rayman Raving Rabbids?


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Definitely. I'm aching after me and Eme had a half hour session on it last night.



Half an hour???? Half a bloody hour????? You girlie!!  
I thought you'd be reasonably fit. I can hula hoop for half an hour(get giddy but I can do it)

So what's your scores?? And Eme's?? If we had a league I'd have been able to see them(once you put them in)


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

geminisnake said:


> Half an hour???? Half a bloody hour????? You girlie!!
> I thought you'd be reasonably fit. I can hula hoop for half an hour(get giddy but I can do it)
> 
> So what's your scores?? And Eme's?? If we had a league I'd have been able to see them(once you put them in)


I've only just started on the thing and I had walked seven miles across London an hour before!

Hula hooping doesn't come naturally to me at all, so I tend to exert a ton more effort than is needed. But give me time!

Eme had a Wii age of 23 and I had 37, but we've jst messed that up with a poor balance performance!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Definitely. I'm aching after me and Eme had a half hour session on it last night.
> 
> It's a brilliant piece of gaming kit even if I cam crap at the hula hoops!
> 
> What other good games are there for the Wii Fit? Anyone using Rayman Raving Rabbids?




I watched my wife hula hooping for about an hour last night


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

skunkboy69 said:


> I watched my wife hula hooping for about an hour last night


I really haven't got that much time to spare. Plus I'd be bored shitless after a while, even on something that's as much fun as a Wii.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was actually trying to read but it's distracting a bit


----------

